# Würdet ihr ein Profibuskabel in der Luft spannen



## easy (27 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Hofüberspannung für die Stromversorgung 5X4mm² und zusätzlich ein 5X1,5mm² als Steuerleitung. Da mir die fünf Adern der STeuerleitung zu wenig werden und ich nicht alles aufgraben möchte frage ich euch.

Ob ihr ein Profibuskabel als Freileitung mit einem Spannseil verlegen würdet.


----------



## o.s.t. (27 Juli 2007)

warum nicht? wie gesagt, an ein Spannseil hängen und gut ist.
würde halt die "Robust"-Ausführung des PB-Kabels nehmen.

WICHTIG: für einwandfreien Potentialausgleich sorgen zwischen den 2 Teilnehmern!

o.s.t.


----------



## zotos (27 Juli 2007)

Ich habe schon Profibusleitungen in Schleppketten und aggressiver Umgebung (Öl und Ölnebel) gesehen. 
Als Freileitung habe ich noch keine gesehen, aber wenn man da eine Hochwertige und Robuste Version nimmt warum nicht?


----------



## da_kine (27 Juli 2007)

Die UV-Beständigkeit ist hier nicht zu vernachlässigen. Wer mal Freilandversuchsanlagen gebaut hat, weiß was ich meine. Nach ca. 1 - 1,5 Jahren kannst du die meisten Kabel vergessen, da diese durch die dauernde Sonneneinstrahlung total hinüber sind.

MFG

Markus


----------



## zotos (27 Juli 2007)

da_kine schrieb:


> Die UV-Beständigkeit ist hier nicht zu vernachlässigen. ...



100% Ack 

Es gibt aber spezielle Profibusleitungen die UV-Beständig sind (im Rahmen irgendwelcher Normen und Richtlinien).

Gerade via Google gesucht und auch direkt eine für Außen und Erdverlegung gefunden.


----------



## Markus (27 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Profibusleitungen in Schleppketten und aggressiver Umgebung (Öl und Ölnebel) gesehen.
> Als Freileitung habe ich noch keine gesehen, aber wenn man da eine Hochwertige und Robuste Version nimmt warum nicht?


 

es gibt auch spezielle schleppkettentaugliche pb kabel.
die wo ich in den händen hatte waren türkis und nicht violett.


----------



## HDD (27 Juli 2007)

Hi Easy,
was willst Du eigentlich Steuern? Es gibt auch Systeme die einen Bus über eine Normale NYM Leitung haben. Aber im Installationssektor.

HDD


----------



## thomass5 (27 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
man kann auch auf LWL gehen, dann ist das mit dem Potentialausgleich einfacher und Störungen haben es schweerer.Desweiteren kann ich mich den Vorrednern bei der UV-Beständigkeit nur anschl.(Schutzrohr...).
Thomas


----------



## zotos (27 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> es gibt auch spezielle schleppkettentaugliche pb kabel.
> die wo ich in den händen hatte waren türkis und nicht violett.



Also wir haben zwar auch eine extra schleppkettentaugliche Version die aber dennoch in violett gehalten ist wobei die Farbe hier wohl nicht ausschlaggebend sein dürfte. 

Bei der UV-Geschichte ist die Farbe wohl schon eher wichtig. Die Version die ich vorhin gesehen habe war z.B. schwarz (und auch zum direkten verbuddeln geeignet).


----------



## TommyG (28 Juli 2007)

Wenn das meine Baustelle wäre..

dann wäre meine Lösung ein Schutz rohr/ Schlauch..

wie lange soll das 'Provisorium' denn halten?

Greetz


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wo steht was von Provisorium??  

So wie ich die Ausgangsfrage lese, geht es um was Dauerhaftes.

Und da würde ich auch mal einfach einen Blick in den Siemens-Katalog werfen, da wird genau angegeben, welches Kabel für was verwendet werden kann und wogegen es beständig ist.


z. B. im IK PI 2007 / Kap. 4 / Seite 32: Profibus Festoon Cable --> geeignet für Girlandenaufhängung


MfG


----------



## TommyG (28 Juli 2007)

oh,

sry, hatte sich etwas 'undauerhafter' angehört...


----------

